# Blackwater float trip



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Floated blackwater today between Kennedy and cotton bridge. Water levels were pretty decent. If they had been much lower we would have been dragging bottom quite a bit. 2 big log jams. One that required limboing under is right up from peaden bridge. Was passable but would likely be a pain in high water. The other required lifting the kayaks over the jam and it was south of peaden. Ended up catching probably 6 bass and 6 bream between the 2 of us. Went pretty smooth for our first float trip other than the fact I underestimated how long it would take us so we spent more time paddling than fishing. My buddy caught his fish on a white beetle spin and all mine came on an olive popper.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Love beetle spinning on them creeks!!!! I prefer the small white grub w/ the red dot!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^ yep and gold spinner


----------

